# constant attention



## taniacoll (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi, I'm hoping someone can help me as I have made a rod for my own back. My cat is 13 this year, he's always been very needy and attentive however this is getting out of control. He wakes my husband and I up at least once per night. He cries until you get up and feed him then he just looks at you like you're some kind of idiot. He cries everytime you pass him, or moans and follows me everywhere i go, If i close the bathroom door he scratches it even if my husband is just metres away. He needs to be on my lap all the time and just cries and pushes until I sit the way he wants to settle down. He's a spolit brat but my little mate. How can I change this without appearing cruel? I just want him to be a little more independant like he used to be. Thank you Tan x


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

If you both work he might feel lonely and then tries to compensate when you're around. Maybe getting him a friend will help.


----------



## Catlover2 (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't have any particular advice as such but just wanted to say that I used to have a cat like that. He's been gone many years but I miss him every day! None of my 4 are particularly affectionate, although my 15 yr old MC Cross wants to be on my lap at every opportunity 

I'd say.....make the most of it and let him in the bathroom :001_smile: Not v helpful I know! He loves you and is just chattin' !

Does he eat when he wakes you in the night? Could you leave some food day or set an automatic feeder to open at around the time he wakes you?

~X~


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Have to agree with Catlover2 on this one make the most of it My tortie girl Lulu was just the same very needy and wanted to be with me and my daughter 24/7 I would give anything to have her back with us now (rip).Louie my Selkirk is cute but he isnt really affectionate and I really miss that.

Angie x


----------



## taniacoll (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you all, I have to be honest the constant attention whilst I'm awake is very nice and I don't mind one little bit but it's during the night I really need help with. Last night he woke me up 3 times, we left a window open so he could come and go as he pleased and left fresh chicken, cat food, biscuits, milk and water out in the kitchen. He just walks over my head until i get up, follow him into the kitchen then he sniffs his food, snobably ignores everything on offer and then comes back to bed. It's really bad, I have friends who's kids sleep better then him. 
I also worry that if i got a kitten he would feel pushed out.


----------



## Catlover2 (Oct 12, 2009)

Well I guess if it's not the food it must be the company that he wants? Maybe a companion would be a good idea?


----------



## MissyMV6 (Aug 5, 2010)

Mind you Bobs does wake me up very early he has a lovely method of running,jumping and landing on me whilst I am in bed and sometimes he nearly kills me with him weighling over 5kg now lol..I have noticed that Bobs has a habit of sleeping for hours up until about an hour or so before we go to bed.He then has free run of most of the house I think he settles down when we do but then he is full of beans before I am ready to wake up.I guess it is like having babies.
Sound like your fur ball dosent want any food he just wants your un-divided attention.

Angie xx


----------



## Abster21 (Mar 28, 2011)

Probably not going to be a popular option, but can you shut him either in one room, or at least a room away from you when you go to bed? By that I mean so he can't scratch at your bedroom door and you won't hear him?

That way, you'll get a full night's sleep and even more cuddles in the morning! He'll get used to the change in routine after a few days.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

can i ask how long he has been doing this for?

a few years ago my 11 year old started acting very clingy, after alot of trying different things, i took him to the vets and unfortunatly he had a tumour.
no other signs just a change in him. not saying this is why. but cats cant talk and try to get our attention in other ways.
dont want to worry you , just letting you know of my experience.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Cats are very, very clever and maybe he knows that, at 13, he is on the home stretch. Maybe he's now trying to fill you up with as many cuddles and love as he can so that you will have a wee store of them for when he is no longer with you.

Sorry to be morbid but my old Sluggie became much more cuddly when he hit his teens and I was lucky to have him for another four years. I'd do anything to have just one more of those cuddles today.


----------

